# Abhisamaya



## MAKIS (Sep 26, 2012)

Υπάρχει στην παρέα κανένας ''βουδιστής'';
Ετοιμάζουμε ένα βιβλίο και στην πρώτη σελίδα γράφει:
Will the Pythia create Abhisamaya?


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2012)

Έχουμε. Αυτό είναι κάτι από «διείσδυση» ως «συνειδητοποίηση». Αλλά, επειδή δεν είμαι εγώ ο βουδιστής, θα κάνεις υπομονή. :)


----------



## MAKIS (Sep 27, 2012)

Ετοιμάζουμε ένα νέο βιβλίο γεμάτο από αποφθέγματα, γνωμικά ρήσεις Επίκτητος Επίκουρος και λοιπές δημοκρατικές δυνάμεις. 
πχ ''ευτυχία είναι κάτι να αγαπάς, κάτι να κάνεις και κάτι να ελπίζεις'' Τι να κάνουμε γεμίσαμε Κινέζους παροιμιολόγους. Καληνύχτα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2012)

Σας εύχομαι να βρείτε την άκρη:

A quotation is often attributed to him: "The three grand essentials of happiness are: Something to do, someone to love, and something to hope for."

1 On other sites and resources, this quote has been credited to an "Allan K. Chalmers". This quote has also, however, been attributed to Joseph Addison, who lived from 1672-1719.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexander_Chalmers


----------



## Zbeebz (Sep 27, 2012)

Το λεξικό βουδισμού που έχω δεν περιέχει τον όρο. Έχει διάφορα άλλα σύνθετα που αρχίζουν από abhi-, αλλά όχι αυτό. Όμως abhisamaya λέγεται μια σούτρα, όπως φαίνεται στο παρακάτω λινκ (θιβετιανού βουδισμού). 
http://monksponsorship.org/sera-jey-monastry/the-five-great-scriptures/
Αν κάποιος κατέχει από σανσκριτικά (λέω εγώ τώρα), ίσως μας διαφωτίσει ακόμα περισσότερο.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 27, 2012)

abhisamaya (Sanskrit). Direct and clear understanding or realization of the Dharma.

Read more: http://www.answers.com/topic/abhisamaya#ixzz27esJ9vqv

ούτε βουδίστρια είμαι ούτε σανσκριτικά κατέω...


----------



## jmanveda (Sep 27, 2012)

Maki

Will the Pythia create Abhisamaya?

Τι σχέση έχει ο φάντης με το ρετσινόλαδο;
(Πυθία των Δελφών και τo σανσκριτικό abhisamaya για το οποίο η Μπέρνι βρήκε την ορθή σημασία)

Η φράση αυτή πού ανήκει; Υπάρχουν άραγε συμφραζόμενα που θα βοηθούσαν στη μετάφραση της abhisamaya (clear understanding) στnν ελληνική; αυτοσυνειδητοποίηση, γνώθι σεαυτόν κλπ.

Εφοσον καταπιάνεσαι με αποφθέγματα ιδού μια ωραία πηγή:

Tirrukural – The 2000 year old tamil Kural is one of the world's greatest works on ethics.
http://www.a1tamilnadu.com/images/kural.pdf


----------



## MAKIS (Sep 27, 2012)

Καλησπέρα. Στην τρίτη σελίδα του βιβλίου πριν από περιεχόμενα, πρόλογο κλπ υπάρχουν δύο φράσεις (προμετωπίδα;)
To the personae in my wild strawberry patch
Will the Pythia create Abhisamaya?

Έχει η Πυθία γνώθι σεαυτόν; Θα ήταν μια ενδιαφέρουσα απόδοση, δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι είναι και σωστό 

Έχω ερωτήσει και για το To the personae in my wild strawberry patch. Όταν βγάλουμε συμπέρασμα, θα σας πω τι μου είπε η μάνα μου.


----------



## MAKIS (Sep 27, 2012)

Ο Αλμπέρτος Άινσταϊν (ένας λεξιλόγος μου είπε ότι έτσι είναι το σωστό, ο τόνος στο Α) δίνει την δική του εξίσωση για επιτυχία 
"If A equals success, then the formula is: A=X+Y+Z. 
X is work. 
Y is play. 
Z is keep your mouth shut."


----------



## Marinos (Sep 27, 2012)

A! είναι μαζί αυτές οι δύο φράσεις; Μήπως τότε δεν είναι αφιέρωση αλλά προμετωπίδα, κάτι σαν _θα δώσει η Πυθία το γνώθι σαυτόν στους πρωταγωνιστές της νιότης μου_, ή κάπως έτσι;


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2012)

MAKIS said:


> Ο Αλμπέρτος Άινσταϊν (ένας λεξιλόγος μου είπε ότι έτσι είναι το σωστό, ο τόνος στο Α)



Ένας άλλος λεξιλόγος (ο υποφαινόμενος) θα σου πει ότι ο _Αϊνστάιν_ τονίζεται στην παραλήγουσα επειδή δεν μπορεί να τονιστεί στην προπροπαραλήγουσα καθώς ο νόμος της τρισυλλαβίας εμποδίζει ακόμα και τους ξένους να πουν ένα καθαρό _Άινσταϊν_, γι' αυτό λένε _Άινστάιν_ (πρωτεύων τόνος στην πρώτη συλλαβή και δευτερεύων στην παραλήγουσα). Ο Αϊνστάιν παραείναι γνωστός για να κάνουμε πειράματα. Στον Μπαμπινιώτη υπάρχει λήμμα για τη μεταφορική του σημασία («διάνοια, ιδιοφυΐα»). Και τονίζεται *Αϊνστάιν*. Και στο Μείζον του Φυτράκη, το ίδιο. Ο Πάπυρος πάλι συμφωνεί με τον άλλο λεξιλόγο. Έτσι είναι: έχουμε μοιράσει τα βοηθήματα για να μη μένει κανείς παραπονεμένος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 27, 2012)

Πώς συλλαβίζεις το Αϊνστάιν; Α-ι-νστά-ιν; Χμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμ... Κάτσε να έρθει ο Ζάζουλας να σου τα πει καλύτερα. :)

Α, ναι, τα έχετε ξαναπεί. Και τα Αϊντάχο και όλα. ΟΚ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2012)

Και το γάιδαρο κ.λπ. Το κυριότερο επιχείρημά μου; Το ότι έξω προφέρεται σαν τετρασύλλαβη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 28, 2012)

Σε διαβεβαιώνω υπεύθυνα (μετά και από ερώτηση σε γερμανόφωνη) ότι η λέξη θεωρείται στη γλώσσα της δισύλλαβη.

Επίσης, εδώ, στην αρχή αρχή βρήκα πρόχειρα ένα παράδειγμα γλωσσολογίας που βασίζεται στο ότι _Einstein hat zwei Silben_ (ο Α. έχει δύο συλλαβές).

Man kann dies schön veranschaulichen an einem Satz wie *Einstein hat zwei Silben*. Natürlich meinen wir nicht, dass der berühmte Physiker *zwei Silben besitzt* oder aus zwei Silben besteht, sondern wir wollen sagen, dass *das Wort Einstein aus zwei Silben besteht*. Um die metasprachliche Dimension zu kennzeichnen, können wir dies deutlich machen, indem wir Das Wort ,Einstein‘ schreiben und dabei auf einen orthographischen Trick zurückgreifen. Wir kennzeichnen den betreffenden Ausdruck dadurch, dass wir ihn in (einfache) Anführungszeichen setzen. Es genügte dann auch zu schreiben: *,Einstein‘ hat zwei Silben*.

(Το απόσπασμα εξηγεί, πάνω κάτω, ότι όταν λέμε ότι ο Άινστάιν είναι δισύλλαβος εννοούμε τη λέξη και όχι τον ίδιο.)


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σε διαβεβαιώνω υπεύθυνα (μετά και από ερώτηση σε γερμανόφωνη) ότι η λέξη θεωρείται στη γλώσσα της δισύλλαβη.


Καλά, ας ανοίξουμε άλλη ώρα συζήτηση για το τι είναι συλλαβή σε κάθε γλώσσα (έτσι θα μπορείς να γράψεις και _άιλαϊνερ_ αλλά πάλι θα διαφωνήσει το ΛΝΕΓ). Το ερώτημα είναι: υπάρχει κάποιος που να το λέει με έναν τόνο (ο _γάιδαρος_ έχει έναν!).
http://www.forvo.com/search/einstein/de/

Προτιμάς κατ' αναλογία και το «Φάρεναϊτ»;


----------



## MAKIS (Sep 28, 2012)

Οι δύο προτάσεις, αφιερώσεις, είναι μαζί αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι σχετίζονται μεταξύ τους.


----------



## pontios (Sep 28, 2012)

I just noticed this thread .. so I might have posted this on the wrong thread before (I think Makis reposted the query here on the other thread - and confused me - never mind ! ). 

Take this with a grain of salt - this is how I interpret it, based on what I understood, anyway, and hopefully I haven't missed an important detail.

Just as his subject (Bergman) had resorted to a distant memory of a strawberry field to derive a positive outlook and some meaning and happiness in his life, in his later years ; the author finds himself similarly thinking about his own happiness and is drawn back to his youth and his own personal "strawberry patch". For the author however this elicits an admixture of memories, some happy memories are interfused with painful ones - frustratingly, he can't select the happy memories and filter out the bad ones, i.e., a "personae" (as per Jung) of disguised, masked memories, some seemingly happy at first, but masking a barbed tail, in reality, are disturbingly released.

Consequently the author asks himself - will Pythia, the oracle and westerner in himself (I think he likens himself to the Greek oracle, as he peers back through a prism of memories and re-evaluates his life, as he seeks wisdom) take what he has learned from his own disturbing introspective and retrospective experience and turn it into an important philosophical work ; one that will provide some valuable insights and an enlightening path, like Abhisamaya ?


----------



## jmanveda (Sep 28, 2012)

Nice intepretation Pontios, which connects the two lines.

Άρα θα λέγαμε, ίσως:

Στην περσόνα (ή Στο πρόσωπο) του αγριοφραουλαγρού μου
Θα χαρίσει άραγε η Πυθία τη Σοφία

Καλά, το 'αγριοφραουλαγρού' είναι προσωρινό placeholder -- θα βρεθεί κάτι πιο κομψό.


----------



## pontios (Sep 28, 2012)

jmanveda said:


> Nice intepretation Pontios, which connects the two lines.
> 
> Άρα θα λέγαμε, ίσως:
> 
> ...



Καλό, άλλα μη βασιστείς σε μένα - μπορεί να βρίσκομαι πολύ μακρυά, και να σε παρασέρνω. 

In conclusion (again to be taken with a grain of salt) :
I think the author's message is - there may be some who are fortunate to be genetically disposed towards (or genetically wired) for happiness. but for the rest ( the less fortunate majority ?) - happiness does not necessarily have to be elusive for them, as long as they try to uncover/unmask the personae of their personal "wild strawberry patch" and thereby get to better understand themselves (i.e. what makes them tick and happy) - presumably, this would entail a fair bit of introspection and retrospection.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 28, 2012)

nickel said:


> Καλά, ας ανοίξουμε άλλη ώρα συζήτηση για το τι είναι συλλαβή σε κάθε γλώσσα (έτσι θα μπορείς να γράψεις και _άιλαϊνερ_ αλλά πάλι θα διαφωνήσει το ΛΝΕΓ). Το ερώτημα είναι: υπάρχει κάποιος που να το λέει με έναν τόνο (ο _γάιδαρος_ έχει έναν!).
> http://www.forvo.com/search/einstein/de/
> 
> Προτιμάς κατ' αναλογία και το «Φάρεναϊτ»;


Ναι, Φάρεναϊτ λέω (αλλά για το πώς θα το έγραφα, πρέπει να έχουν περάσει δεκαετίες από την τελευταία φορά).

Τέλος πάντων, οι κανόνες τονισμού των γερμανικών σε συντομία είναι εδώ. Βασικά, τονίζουν στην πρώτη συλλαβή. Θα δεις ότι υπάρχει ειδική μνεία για λέξεις που αρχίζουν από ein- (πάντα πρώτη συλλαβή).

Άκουσα και τους επτά ομιλητές στο φόρβο, μόνο ένας (ο πρώτος πρώτος) το τονίζει Αϊνστάιν.


----------



## MAKIS (Sep 29, 2012)

Patch πρέπει να είναι η φυτιά, υπάρχει τέτοια λέξη; κάποια φυτά που φύτρωσαν μόνα τους σε ένα μικρό κομμάτι γης.
Υπάρχει και η φράση πατουλιά, μια πατουλιά πικρά ραδίκια. 

Βρήκα και αυτό το απόσπασμα 

Σχεδόν μέσα στο Κοπανάκι, κάτω από τη μύτη μας, μέσα σε μια πατουλιά. Φωτιά σε μια πατουλιά, έβαλε ο Γιάννης ο Κ..ς, δίπλα στο μαντρί του στο Ντουμάζι και έγινε η αποκάλυψη.


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Άκουσα και τους επτά ομιλητές στο φόρβο, μόνο ένας (ο πρώτος πρώτος) το τονίζει Αϊνστάιν.


Τώρα είδα αυτή την απάντησή σου. Δεν ισχυρίζομαι ότι τονίζουν κυρίως την παραλήγουσα. Τονίζουν, το έχω πει, την πρώτη συλλαβή. Αλλά κι αυτοί, στη συνέχεια, ρίχνουν έναν δευτερεύοντα τόνο στην παραλήγουσα, αλλιώς δεν βγαίνει. Εμείς ωστόσο που δεν τονίζουμε τις λέξεις μας με κύριους και δευτερεύοντες τόνους, πάμε κατευθείαν στην παραλήγουσα.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 29, 2012)

Ξέρω ότι το έχετε ξανασυζητήσει --αν θέλετε τη γνώμη μου (γνώμη μη γερμανομαθούς παρά τις φιλότιμες προσπάθειές μου), συντάσσομαι με τον Νίκελ. Απ' όσο ξέρω (και όσο επιβεβαιώνομαι στο forvo), οι Φινλανδοί τονίζουν στην πρώτη συλλαβή (όπως και οι Ούγγροι, π.χ. forvo1, forvo2). Αλλά αδυνατώ να γράψω στα ελληνικά _Κάουρισμακι_, _Μάγκιαρορσακ_, _Έστερχαζι_. Θα τονίσω στον δευτερεύοντα τόνο: Καουρισμάκι, Εστερχάζι.


----------



## sarant (Sep 29, 2012)

Κι εγώ με τον Μαρίνο είμαι, κι ας θεωρηθεί μήτσεια η άποψή μας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 29, 2012)

Σωστές είναι οι παρατηρήσεις σας. Το θέμα δεν είναι αν θα τονίσουμε στην προπροπαραλήγουσα αυτά τα μακρινάρια. Εγώ αναφερόμουν σε αυτές τις συλλαβές με τα -άι-, -=άου- κ.λπ. Όταν δεν υπάρχει όμως δευτερεύων τόνος, π.χ. στην _άουτομπαν_; Τι θα πει εδώ ο Μήτσος; Αούτομπαν; Αουτόμπαν; Αουτομπάν; Άουτο-μπαν;


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όταν δεν υπάρχει όμως δευτερεύων τόνος, π.χ. στην _άουτομπαν_; Τι θα πει εδώ ο Μήτσος; Αούτομπαν; Αουτόμπαν; Αουτομπάν; Άουτο-μπαν;



Δεν υπάρχει στα ελληνικά λεξικά. Εκεί υπάρχει στο ΛΝΕΓ το *αουτσάιντερ* (που όμως και στα αγγλικά είναι [ˌaʊtˈsaɪdə(r)]) και το _auto da fe_, που στο ΛΝΕΓ είναι *άουτο ντα φέ* (προσοχή στον τόνο που βάζει το ΛΝΕΓ στο μονοσύλλαβο!) και στον Γεωργακά *αουτονταφέ* (βλέπουμε ποιος τόνος χάνεται από τους δύο). Η _άουτομπαν_ μπορεί να προφερθεί σαν το _γάιδαρο_, πάντως. Συνέχεια εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 29, 2012)

nickel said:


> Συνέχεια εδώ.


Χμμμφ! Το θυμόμουν, αλλά... :) :)


----------



## pontios (Sep 30, 2012)

Sorry to bring everyone back on topic. ;)

"To the personae in my wild strawberry patch
Will the Pythia create Abhisamaya? "

I know the dedication can be translated literally; and the Greek (or foreign) reader can then be left with the same puzzling book dedication to ponder about and that would be acceptable, I feel (and Maki can safely go that way, probably).

Anyway, for the rest of us, those who are trying to understand the hidden message (I enjoy the challenge, but I happen to love cryptic crosswords).

Here's my latest take on it .. (don't forget the grain of salt, however I'm pretty confident in my powers of deduction :inno:).
Given that the "wild strawberry patch" symbolises our distant past memories, and that the author's contention is - if were to grapple with our personal wild strawberry patch. i.e. our distant memories and sort these memories out, and thus re evaluate our past ; it could help us to discover our true selves and lead to our happiness :
I'm wondering if the author is thus dedicating his book to his "personae" i.e. his own past alter egos - the first, second, third or fourth ...masked former (i.e. pseudo-versions) of his presently discovered, normal and true self (that happened to once reside in his own wild strawberry patch) ; 
and by not separating the two dedicated sentences, if he's also posing the question to his "personae" (his former "alter egos", as it were) *will (I) the Pythia *(the author is perhaps indicating to us here that that's how different and unfamiliar his "discovered" and normal self would now appear to be to his "personae", or his past "pseudo-selves ?" - i.e. that he could pass himself off as the Pythia, the oracle, to them - his past selves- now) *create* a "western world" book of equal standing with the* Abhisamaya *?
Anyway, that's all folks, I've soliloquised once too often, here on this thread and I'm boring everyone.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 2, 2012)

Sorry to kick everyone back off topic. 

Άινσταϊν, Άινταχο, Φάρεναϊτ (απορώ από ποιανού το μυαλό μπορεί να περάσει η σκέψη να τονιστεί αλλιώς ), άουτομπαν.

Ειδικά το άι (όπως και τα άη, όι, όη) είναι δίφθογγοι με χαρακτηριστικά ελληνικές καταβολές, οπότε δεν μπορούμε να πούμε πως προσκρούουν σε κάνα γλωσσικό αίσθημα.

Το σχόλιο του Μαρίνου περί προ-προπαροξύτονων θεωρώ πως δεν αφορά το συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα, καθότι στα παραδείγματα που 'φερε δεν βλέπω διφθόγγους (γνήσιους ή καταχρηστικούς) οι οποίοι, αν αντιμετωπιστούν ως τέτοιοι (περίπτωση: _γάιδαρος_), θα καταστήσουν τη λέξη προπαροξύτονη και με τον νόμο. :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2012)

Να τονίζετε όπως θέλετε, μην κάνουμε γύρω γύρω όλοι στην ίδια συζήτηση. Αλλά επειδή υπάρχει ένας _γάιδαρος_, ας μη θεωρήσουμε ξαφνικά ότι κάνουμε μια χαψιά τις διφθόγγους των ξένων λέξεων όταν εξήντα χρόνια ακούω τους Έλληνες να παρατονίζουν τις ξένες λέξεις και ό,τι ανεβάζουν οι Αγγλοσάξονες να το κατεβάζουν εδώ με το καλημέρα. Don’t get me started. Εδώ ο Δουβίτσας πήγε να κάνει εξυπνάδες με τον Φαρενάιτ και να τον τονίσει στο Φά και τον περιποιήθηκε όπως έπρεπε η biblionet.


----------



## Earion (Oct 2, 2012)

Συμφωνώ με τον Νίκελ ότι καλώς ή κακώς έχουν ριζώσει κάποια (πολλά;) λάθη και δεν γίνεται παρά να τα καταπιούμε. Δείτε περιπτώσεις που έχω μαζέψει εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 2, 2012)

Earion said:


> Δείτε περιπτώσεις που έχω μαζέψει εδώ.


Πάντως, Earion, _Πατιόμκιν _— όχι *_Ποτιόμκιν_. :)


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 2, 2012)

Earion said:


> Συμφωνώ με τον Νίκελ ότι καλώς ή κακώς έχουν ριζώσει κάποια (πολλά; ) λάθη και δεν γίνεται παρά να τα καταπιούμε. Δείτε περιπτώσεις που έχω μαζέψει εδώ.



Άαχ, να σας αφιερώσω κανέναν "Νάγκυ" νά έχετε; :) Όχι, καλύτερα να μείνω στη Σκάρλετ Τζοάνσσον (το "χ" το τρώω χαλλλαρά και τηρώ τις επιταγές της justitia equatrix με το διπλό "σ").

Πάντως μια χαρά γράφει κανείς και Έγκερσέγκι και Τάταμπάνυα και Σέκεσφέχερβαρ κι ό,τι άλλο θέλετε (αρκεί να ξεχάσει τον κανόνα ότι στα ελληνικά δεν βάζουμε διπλό τόνο - εγώ τον ξεχνάω επιλεκτικά ;) ).

ΥΓ. Σωστός ο Ζαζ για τον Πατιόμκιν, αλλά όταν μπλέξουμε με τους Π*α*γκρ*η*μπνι*ά*κ και τους Παβλιουτσένκ*α* τι θα απογίνουμε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 2, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> ΥΓ. Σωστός ο Ζαζ για τον Πατιόμκιν, αλλά όταν μπλέξουμε με τους Π*α*γκρ*η*μπνι*ά*κ και τους Παβλιουτσένκ*α* τι θα απογίνουμε;


Θα τους κάνουμε δικούς μας: Παγκρ*ι*μπνιάκος και Παβλουτσέγκας... ;)


----------



## SBE (Oct 2, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> Όχι, καλύτερα να μείνω στη Σκάρλετ Τζοάνσσον (το "χ" το τρώω χαλλλαρά και τηρώ τις επιταγές της justitia equatrix με το διπλό "σ").



Να πω μόνο ότι Αμερικανοί χολιγουντιανοί παράγοντες σε τηλεοπτικό σώου το έλεγαν Γιοχάνσον.


----------

